# Audi TT for First Time buyer... Is it wise?



## AkAFresh (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi guys, new to the forum and already seen lots of great info! Hoping you can help me further with my Q;

I'm a new driver and looking to buy my first car, I wanted to get some feedback from people with experience with both driving but most importantly from Audi TT drivers as to whether getting a TT is a wise move? In terms of being able to handle it and the added risk because iv little to no experience with other cars.

Have any of you had the TT as your first car or know of anyone who has? Whats your/there experience?

I know the insurance will be a extremely high but its something I can deal with financially. The only bonus I have on my side with regards to the insurance companies is that I'm 25, so hoping age may help will lessen the blow.

Models interested in; Second hand Coupe 180 bhp (99-06 series).

I would appreciate any advise you have.

Regards,

Aka.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm assuming your question is along the lines of "am I more likely to kill myself buying a relatively quick car to start with"?
Which is impossible to answer without knowing the extent of your lunacy/willpower/self-control!

On the plus side, the TT is pretty safe and secure in terms of stopping, handling etc. On the minus side, it gives much less sensation of speed than some other cars, so you can end up moving faster than you realise - or should go, especially if you have limited experience.

If you do get one (and really even if you don't), I'd suggest budgeting in to go on a few training-type days (e.g. a day on an airfield or half-day skid-pan; that kind of thing). They'll give you a chance to get used to stopping, getting out of shape etc. somewhere where you won't hit anything - and they're a great laugh anyway.


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

i wouldnt really recommend it, its not the power because a car is only as fast as you drive it, its the visibility, imo you need experince of parking in all forms and general driving before moving onto a car with poor visibilty,

im 20 and had 4 cars previous to this one and the visibilty does take some getting used to,

i agree with the previous comment, take a few days off work and just get used to driving the car, parking in empty car parks etc... and you should be fine,

you wont regret buying a TT


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Very wise...Very nice...You'll love it.  
John.


----------



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if you can handle not seeing where you are going !!!! a bit of judgmenf involved, ( unless if you are tall that may not be a prob , i dont know ) a bit like landing a spitfire !!!. also as mentioned , lack of sensation of speed, keep your eye on the speedo , a few cars like that though .


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

zach225 said:


> i wouldnt really recommend it, its not the power because a car is only as fast as you drive it, its the visibility, imo you need experince of parking in all forms and general driving before moving onto a car with poor visibilty,
> 
> im 20 and had 4 cars previous to this one and the visibilty does take some getting used to,
> 
> ...


i agree with the parking bit and visiability. ive had a mazda 323 and a mk4 astra, and i can park pretty well

with the tt i find visibility less and parking harder but i am used 2 it as i have also driven a few large vans and large cars.

but luckily my tt has parking sensors factory fitted :roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I would say there are better cars for first time drivers. Depends on your personaility but I had 2 crashes in 12 months when I was 18.

If I had had the TT I would have come off alot worse.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm with Hark on this one.

Sorry to sound OLD, but I had a minor scrape (car-park post) with my first car (a £200 MK2 Escort). Because it was simply a £200 car, the distress at seeing a few scratches on the back door did nothing to me - I wasn't upset at all. If I'd been driving a beauty like the TT, I'd have broken down and probably been locked up by now in a mental hospital.

Plus, as it was a cheap car, I took the liberty to buy paints, fillers, compounds, etc. to learn the basics on maintaining the bodywork too.

Your first car is always an extension of your lessons - just without someone there to operate the extra pedals if needed.

Be careful in what you buy mate :wink:


----------



## jayz_son (Jan 11, 2009)

if you want a nice quality, easy 2 drive and fast car for first time, i recommend a seat ibiza, either and FR or the Cupra, even the deisels

ive driven a few small hatchbacks and the ibiza is my favourite by far and they arent that common.

if you could afford a tt and insurance a failry new ibiza would be in your price range

just a suggestion


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

jayz_son said:


> if you want a nice quality, easy 2 drive and fast car for first time, i recommend a seat ibiza, either and FR or the Cupra, even the deisels
> 
> ive driven a few small hatchbacks and the ibiza is my favourite by far and they arent that common.
> 
> ...


That was my first car


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The TT is a very safe car, but I wouldn't have got it for my first car. I've only been driving for 4 years, and I was quite nervous about getting one, and I've only got a 180.

The visibility is not good in the TT. You cannot see any of the body work on the outside (unless you have your seat right up, which you just aren't going to do). So you need excellent spatial awareness, and be proficient at your parallel parking. If you knock the wheels, it's going to cost you quite a bit for a refurb.

And of course, there is the power available to the car. It is a very quick car, and doing the wrong thing will cause you more grief.

I'd recommend you clock up a few more hours in a "standard" car before going up to a TT. Get yourself a second-hand Polo or Golf which you won't mind knocking about so much. Don't go for a piddly engine, but don't go for a GTI. Drive that about for a year, especially do a winter stint in it, and then see how you feel.


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I would not for a first car, as said above the visibility is for quite experienced drivers, Also the power is quite a problem. The main thing is I hate seeing body damaged tt's. I been driving for 5 years and I hit one at 20mph and wrote it off.

Get a golf or something or if you want a coupe get a Chrysler crossfire lol


----------



## big_mac (Jan 14, 2009)

Have to agree, get yourself a cheap, low powered eurobox. You WILL bash and scrape it, thrash it around for a year. Also you will actually learn how to drive, passing your test makes you legal but you will still be a poor driver just through lack of experience and undertsanding. You will also learn how to handle a car properly (if you know what I mean!). TT's are very safe, the grip levels are huge, brake excellent, visibility awful. Have a crap 1st car, it will make you a better driver in the long run. Then in 12 months time get a 225 BHP and remap it.


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

If my first car was a TT i dont think i would be here now! Dont want to sound like some old git (im only 34) but cars should be something you grow into - i started off with Escorts and mini's before an old Honda CRX (great car) then a 172BHP Clio sport before i moved on to my TT. In many ways it is the hardest to drive due to the poor visibilty and i would not recommend it to an inexperienced driver.


----------



## zach225 (Jan 31, 2009)

big_mac said:


> Also you will actually learn how to drive, passing your test makes you legal but you will still be a poor driver just through lack of experience and undertsanding. .


a very good point. a test teaches you to pass your test and to drive in 'clinical' conditions,

i would definitly recommend either another car for a while or taking the time to seriously learn to drive a TT,

another issue is that if you ever downgrade you will have to learn all over again, if anythin you will be more dangerous with no power and crappy brakes


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

how about an a3? tt is too a high insurance car and say if you get caught speeding excessively, you might lose your licence under the new drivers act and may be unable to afford the insurance the next time round. After my claim from writing off my last 13k tt. My insurance went up from £800 to £1200 and I lost two of my four tears no claim bonus. Point is, as your first car, you WILL rag it about and may end up losing your licence early or even harming yourself or others in an accisent. Heaven forbid. Crawl before you can walk i think.


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm with them.

I'd recommend against it. You need to be very aware of the cars around you to make up for the shortcomings in visibility. No matter how good you *think* you are (trust me you're not), there is no substitute for experience.

If you were in Australia I'd say you'd have to be insane. The costs of the stupid thing here are ridiculous. I'm glad I had a little honda to smash up before moving to the TT. There is just no way I could have had the money to keep it. That said, in Australia, the TT is a rare & niche car - if I see one other on the road in a day I'm surprised.


----------



## slovoflud (Jan 27, 2009)

smithtt said:


> how about an a3? tt is too a high insurance car and say if you get caught speeding excessively, you might lose your licence under the new drivers act and may be unable to afford the insurance the next time round. After my claim from writing off my last 13k tt. My insurance went up from £800 to £1200 and I lost two of my four tears no claim bonus. Point is, as your first car, you WILL rag it about and may end up losing your licence early or even harming yourself or others in an accisent. Heaven forbid. Crawl before you can walk i think.


I agree, A3 is great. It was my first car, it's great, you can get a somewhat well powered a3, visibility is good, it's small, easy to park, looks OK with the right wheels, has more room and the transition A3 > TT is great! you basically know your car, it's just more powerful, handles and looks better!


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to agree about the visibility issue, which I think is even worse in a Roadster as you have a smaller rear window and no little rear side windows to see out of.

Im 31 now and I passed my test when I was 17 so I have a lot of driving experience. I have owned some nice cars (XR2, MR2, Celica etc) but I still made a nasty error recently when I changed lanes and due to the poor visibility of the car (and perhaps being a bit casual about checking my mirrors) I nearly took out a car alongside me that I had NO idea was there. Basically he was beside me in line with my rear wheel, and in a roadster you cant have a quick glance over your shoulder due to there being hood fabric where the little windows are on a coupe. If it wasnt for him slamming on I would have taken us both out and it would have been completely my fault.

Schoolboy error, but let your guard down and it can happen in an instant.


----------



## dj_ely (Nov 1, 2008)

Will you be able to be insured? Insurance group 18-20 car dependent of course...

Also I'd start low and work your way up, that way you'll really appreciate what a great car the TT is when you eventually get one...


----------



## wolf-uk (Jun 16, 2008)

I would go for a SEAT Leon or a SEAT Ibiza they are good cars and really the same as a gold or pole in the engine department.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with all the experienced and wise drivers here, that the TT is NOT a good first car. I have taught a lot of my friends how to drive their cars after they took their driving license and I can tell from first hand what new drivers are like.

Visibility in city driving is poor on the TT because of its massive blind spots. Even I make mistakes on that after 1 million miles as a driver.

What no one mentioned on a 180 or 225, is the turbo lag. The way power is delivered on a turbo engine is way different than anything normaly aspirated. The car starts nice and friendly and then wooooooosh you take off. In an inexperienced driver that means that you will end up on someone elses rear very easily. Even experienced drivers (see my gf) have problems with the turbo lag.

Give it a year, have fun with a front wheel car and slowly pick up your pace and experience. The driving test is a joke compared to the real driving world.......


----------



## GeoffMM (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes its a wise decision. Reliability is generally good but visibility poor. Get the 225 if you can afford the insurance. To be honest even a remapped 225 is not that fast at 250 bhp as the car weighs so much.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

zach225 said:


> i wouldnt really recommend it, its not the power because a car is only as fast as you drive it, its the visibility, imo you need experince of parking in all forms and general driving before moving onto a car with poor visibilty,
> 
> im 20 and had 4 cars previous to this one and the visibilty does take some getting used to,
> 
> ...


Everyone taht gets in my TT says how good teh visibility is :lol:


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

This was my second car at 19, after owning a 1L corsa! Once you get one, you will be instantly in love. The smile wont drop off of your face, no matter how many times you drive it!!! You will love it! If you can, go for the 225, its only the next insurance group up and you might wish you had got that one later on down the line. Good luck


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

I say just buy a TT. Its no harder to drive than anything else!

At 25 you should have the self restraint not to go tearing round like a 17 year old.

Go for it!


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd say go for it. Sounds like youv'e got some bucks hanging out of your back pocket anyway, so if you get a few scrapes and dents, its nothing major. It will take a while to get used to the visibility, but just be careful. Happy motoring


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

This is the hardest car I have had to park, still end up wonky sometimes, due to limited visibility, and have had the car over a year!  
Like the others say, I don't think it is a good idea as a first car, as mostly I poodle around in mine, and putting my foot down still surprises me, and I've been driving 14 years. It's about gaining experience first. Give it just another 6 months of driving at least would be better. They are safe cars, however they do attract idiots that want to race off from lights etc, and this is where you could get into trouble doing things like this if you do not have the experience - it can get out of hand and that's when accidents happen. I'm no angel, I will race off the lights, or chase around the lanes (not over speed limits of course), but I know my limit. I won't let someone push me faster than I know I can handle. My car is far faster than I am comfortable to drive at, and I would love to go on a track day where I can open her up a bit more, but I know there is a place for that, and looking back to when I had just passed my test, this car would have been trouble for me, however I believe you are 25, so may think far differently than I did at 17, so may be ok in a TT.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Snake TT said:


> ... I still made a nasty error recently when I changed lanes and due to the poor visibility of the car (and perhaps *being a bit casual about checking my mirrors*) I nearly took out a car alongside me that I had NO idea was there. Basically he was beside me in line with my rear wheel, and *in a roadster you cant have a quick glance over your shoulder* due to there being hood fabric where the little windows are on a coupe.


The first and only time I ever did this was over 15 years ago in a "normal" hatchback with, I guess people would argue, lots of visibility compared to a TTR. Ever since, I've glanced over my shoulder every time before I change lanes - and it's perfectly possible even in a roadster. So I don't think the car's "poor visibility" is the culprit here (as you said yourself) - in fact you could argue that getting used to a car with poorer visibility will get you into a better habit of checking even more diligently before pulling out of junctions, lane changes and so on? 
[It'd be interesting to survey whether new or experienced drivers are less careful about checking mirrors and so on].


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say get it. Seriously, it isn't hard to drive at all, and you will learn very quickly how to tame it. Yeah you sit low and it can be annoying - but if you carry on worrying about that craic, then you'd never buy it. Just remember to look where you're going and you won't whack anything. Don't be put off at all - some people can have 20 yrs under their belt and still be shit drivers, and they are able to make mistakes just like someone on the road only a few months. If you've got your wits about you, you're alert and not silly with your right foot - then there's nothing wrong with getting a TT. By the way, it's an absolute joy to drive and you will be the envy of probably all your mates. Gorgeous car inside and out.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd say deffo "No". It's a great car - as all on here will testify, but its not a first car on quite a few points. It's quite fast - too tempting for a new driver (?). Quite expensive to run/insure (don't know your finances...). View around the car is limited - it's even difficult to look up at traffic lights sometimes. It all adds up to the potential for a new driver to have a mishap - could be costly in terms of health and bank balance, or both.

Go for something else more sedate, and get used to driving for a year in all conditions. Then when you feel you've done your 'apprenticeship', get a TT. And more power to you for asking advice on the subject, well done. Best of luck!


----------



## AkAFresh (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Well what can I say! Firstly thank you all very much for sharing your experiences and giving your advise and opinions but most importantly your time, in response to my Q. You have all highlighted some valuable points, especially the visibility factor. All of which I have taken on board.

I think I will broaden my scope and look into more cars that maybe more suitable for the first time driver. I guess deep down its my age (25) that holds me back from getting a cheaper (and more expendable) car which I can build my driving experience up with but instead I just want to jump right in and go for the dream car option. Iv waited this long to get my license and I guess the quick dive to the TT may not be the right choice for me at this point in time given my lack of experience.. but perhaps later on.

To make matters worse... It seems to be haunting me as I make the decision .... today as I got back from work to my apartment... there it was in all its glory, a black TT, in the Saturday traffic right opposite the doorstep! (ps its the first time Iv seen it in the city/county I live in now.. not that popular here). DAMN just when I thought right go for a cheaper/expendable car after all the advise Iv read on the forum, then BANG after seeing it I was convincing myself to get it again... I think I better read the 3 pages of advise again to get me thinking straight!!! :?

How about a MR2... I see they are fairly cheap and look good too. Having read up on it seems the import models maybe ones to avoid (alot more negative points to contend with over Uk models) but I stand to be corrected by those with more knowledge. Any suggestions on do's and dont's with this car with regards to buying and model types bearing in mind my circumstances?

AkA


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hard to say really, some people cant even controll a shoping TROLLY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Only read a couple of responses on this.

"your bound to kill yourself"..blah blah blah

You dont have to drive like a maniac you know :roll:

My advise is if you can afford it then buy one and enjoy it! Life's too short.


----------



## Philly87 (Mar 29, 2008)

zach225 said:


> big_mac said:
> 
> 
> > Also you will actually learn how to drive, passing your test makes you legal but you will still be a poor driver just through lack of experience and undertsanding. .
> ...


yep I've noticed this! Have had my TT for a year now and the other day I drove my girlfriend ford ka and oh my god the brakes are scarey! :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

AkAFresh said:


> How about a MR2... I see they are fairly cheap and look good too.


I've never driven a MR2, but they are a sports car again, and they all suck when it comes to visibility.

I'd go for a hatchback if I were you. Doesn't have to be for long, but for the first 6 months you really just want to get something painfully easy to drive. Allowing you to concentrate on driving. When you've clocked up enough hours in it then go for it.

I had a diesel polo for a year after I learnt. It was a little small for me, but it was a great car to get to grips with driving in. Small, and great visibility, very easy to drive and park. Wasn't very fast, but with a 1.9l engine it pulled ok up the hills etc., which is where you lose out having a small engined petrol.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

The TT was my 1st car and you obviously get used to the power etc, like said above you dont have to drive like a maniac, just drive to your own capabilities. After a couple months i did get my TT remapped as i got used to the power :twisted:


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

agreed...dont think this is a 1st time driver type car

tho it is lovely :?


----------



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to say, I think you are very sensible asking us all for advice, and if so sensible, you may not have any issues with a TT, you can drive even the fastest of cars sensibly, and you would no doubt learn to drive the car and learn your limits, like on any other car. If you care so much for a TT, I'm sure your not going to take risks in it. There are other first car owners on here, and they have managed ok :? .


----------



## bobclive (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with EnfieldTT,

The TT is a dead easy car to drive, I have 0ne of each, I have NO problem with the vision other than at traffic lights with me sitting low and being tall, parking, you will get used to it, speed, start with a 150 bhp and have it chipped when you feel you are capable of handling the extra power. Best looking car on the planet.


----------



## daveyboytt (Sep 5, 2008)

i went from a citreon ax gt to a mr2 turbo that was hell of a jump tail happy death trap but so quick now i have a tt 225 and a little bored with it its safe and a easy drive but visibility is a nightmare kerbbed alloys everyday for two weeks !!!


----------



## xxknifeprtyxx (Jan 20, 2009)

daveyboytt said:


> kerbbed alloys everyday for two weeks !!!


UGH....the very thought makes me quiver

y do they make curbs anyways???

:evil:


----------



## mooffaTT (Jan 29, 2009)

i,m a newbie on here,but i'll say this i'm pleasantly surprised with the knowledge,that the majority of the responses to your thread are on the whole very sensible and good advice,which is something i never had when starting to drive,as for a TT for your first car,pros and cons,pros first,
option of 4wd you never said,i.e. better handling
better braking compared to lesser priced car
faster acceleration on overtaking,motorways especially,
reliabillity,i think,compared to trying to start an 8 year old fiesta on cold mornings,just an experience i endured.
fuel economy,reasonable for a sports car,
low residual value,
beautiful,

cons,
running cost,but you say money isn't an option,
visibillity,which most other members have said,
to be honest there aren't many cons in IMHO,biased

i would definately get one if i were in your shoes,get's you high up on the motoring ladder early in life,just be careful,and you'll love it like i do,best car i've owned to date,and not my last.happy motoring


----------

